
30 firms earn half the total profit made by all US public companies - kawera
https://qz.com/1040046/30-firms-earn-half-the-total-profit-made-by-all-us-public-companies/?utm_source=nextdraft&utm_medium=email
======
yuhong
Thinking about it, the Bell System break-up came after we got off the gold
standard and running a trade deficit and I think many of these acquisitions
are based on debt, including corporate bonds.

